# eye picture



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i was trying to take picture of my homers eye...how do i do it?


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Set your camera on macro or super macro, setting looks like a tulip flower, or use a close up lens. 50mm being average you want a lens with a lower number or range, like 18mm or 18-50mm. Use a tripod or something steady to shoot from. Jim


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

What is this thing with the eye sign actually ? Earlier I posted a videon on eye sign identification and the responses I got was that these are just tales. At the same time I do see auctions ads printing the eye sign...

Here is that thread below which contains the link to the video

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=43519&referrerid=17402


----------



## sunson (Nov 13, 2009)

In David Kowalski's book <True Spinning Rollers II>obtainable directly from the author 
D.D. Kowalski, P.O.B. 432, Iola, Wi (USA) 54945 (715) 445-3731
you will find a whole setup for a <eye-box> to control and photograph pigeon eyes.
and a evaluation manual for spinning quality as visualised in the pigeon eye

Very much practised all over the world an even in Belgium for judging racing pigeons. 
But I am also convinced this is all **** and tales for Rollers as well as for Racing Homers!


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Everything should be looked at continuosly when looking at racing pigeons, feather quality, flight feather length, throught, feet, joints, how they handle. To disregaurd looking at their eyes as a tale is missing a valuable tool. Some things can be learned about a pigeon through its eyes that are a fact, health for one. Jim


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

Here is a great article on how to photograph a pigeon eye: 

Article

You need to scroll all the way down... to get to the how to part. I tried it...pretty hard to do.










Silvio Mattacchione wrote the article about Andrew Skrobot the photographer.

Silvio has also written a interesting article titled "Eye Sign: Two Required for Maximum Performance"

I really enjoyed his last paragraph...


----------

